

Ask HN: Best Twitter Lists to Follow? - jamiebt

What are your favorite lists?
======
shortsightedsid
Shameless Plug: If you are interesting in Racing esp. Formula 1, I maintain a
list -
[https://twitter.com/shortsightedsid/lists/formula-1](https://twitter.com/shortsightedsid/lists/formula-1).
For those interested in Electronics, Semiconductor and Embedded Software I
have another list - [https://twitter.com/shortsightedsid/lists/semicon-and-
embedd...](https://twitter.com/shortsightedsid/lists/semicon-and-embedded)

------
mtufekyapan
Tech News People from Robert Scoble can be good to follow ;)

[https://twitter.com/Scobleizer/lists/tech-news-
people](https://twitter.com/Scobleizer/lists/tech-news-people)

